# overclocking intel core i3 3220



## harbakshsingh (May 25, 2014)

can you help me to overclock my i3 3220 processor
my motherboard is GA h61m ds2


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 25, 2014)

> It's a locked processor. EOD

> You could have asked here- www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/184098-improve-system-preformance.html


----------

